
Integer underflow reportedly the root cause of iPhone bricking - yuvalkarmi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVI87HzfskQ
======
yuvalkarmi
Thought this was a very interesting explanation, and a good example of how
overlooking basic bugs can cause big issue.

